# revisit: size of pasture



## friesepferd (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi there. I am new to the mini donkey world, but not to equines. My parents had a horse farm that I was very involved with.

I am thinking about getting 2 mini donkeys as pets. I am currently building a new house on ~ 2 acres of land.

Since it isn't a ton of room I am trying to figure out the minimum size paddock I would need for two little ones. I expect I wont have enough room to keep the grass there, so it will most likely be a dirt pasture and they will be fed hay.

(Note: Don't worry, I am not just going to put them in the smallest one suggested. I am trying to get a feel for it and will take a look at my property and decide then)

So here are my questions for you...

1) What size pasture(s) do you have and how many donkeys? Do you have some dirt and some grass ones? Explain your setup in as much detail as possible.

2) What is the absolute minimum paddock size you would feel remotely comfortable with having only two? (Again, dirt paddock supplemented with hay is fine)

3) How many acres (or sq ft) will a donkey eat of grass? Ignoring the space to play aspect of this, If I were to want to be able to keep it a grass paddock and them eat that, how big would it have to be for two donkeys to not need supplemental hay in the summer? (Note: I live in TN. Weather is mild. I'm sure I would have to supplement hay in the winter though as we do get some snow and its cold enough that the grass stops growing)

Thanks!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to our long eared part of the forum from snowy Wisconsin! I have my mini horses and donkeys in a dry lot year around, and feed a nice soft grassy type of hay year around. Remember that donkeys are easy keepers, and dont need the protein that a horse does. As far as a paddock area goes for 2 small donkeys you can easily get away with 1/2 acre. I am sure you wont have a nice grassy area very long in it however, since they will stamp it down to dirt, also remember you will need to built them some sort of a barn or run in for protection from the elements. I would do a small 2 stall barn, with access doors so they can come and go as they want, in decent weather and yet you would be able to contain them in there stalls if need be. We would love to see pic of your donkeys.


----------

